# With no more metal packs, all hd's for hd subscribers?



## jmel (Jan 19, 2007)

I may be slow to the boat here, but I read:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=796905

and I take that at the end to mean now all (after feb 1st) customers that have an hd metal pack, will all get the same hd channels and there will be no more seperation (I can finally get national geographic hd without anything extra but the $3 increase that everyone is getting).

Does this sound right? :grin:

I guess national geographic is the only one I'm not getting now, aside from premium movie chans..

I could also venture to guess that it means if any more hd chans are added, everyone will benefit, because of a lack of tiers for the hd channels...since they will now all just be "the hd pack"...


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

I interpret it the same way. The HD pack is 20 bucks. All HD channels.


----------



## jmel (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm also curious as to whats going to happen with people like myself... I opted to get the 622 just recently, like in this past week...I'm a new customer, and have been watching dish now that it was installed since thursday last week.

I havent mailed in the rebate stuff or anything, and it seems that the new plans would end up giving me free locals, for about the same price that I am supposed to pay now...

What do you guys think that new customers in the month of january should do when these feb 1st changes come in? Do you think dish will allow you to take advantage of the offers?


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

does this mean we get NBAHD?


----------



## jmel (Jan 19, 2007)

fsquid said:


> does this mean we get NBAHD?


I would say that if you don't see it in the gold hd package, it probably won't be available...

plat i think is just the movie channels in hd as well... which obviously they wouldnt offer those for free for 20... I'm thinking there might be a correlation to having the sd channel to have the hd channel as well...maybe.


----------



## jmel (Jan 19, 2007)

Just read this:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=88115

looks like a&e hd is coming tomorrow!


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

What I see from that link to the AVSForum, someone just seemed to be speculating.

From what I see on this and some other discussion boards, NGEO-HD will still only be available if you are subscribed to the package that gets the channel in SD. You will need the AT-250 + HD pack to get it. Sorry.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Yes616 said:


> What I see from that link to the AVSForum, someone just seemed to be speculating.


 I agree. That person is making some grand _ass_umptions.....


----------



## jmel (Jan 19, 2007)

ah well... one can dream.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

pdxsam said:


> I interpret it the same way. The HD pack is 20 bucks. All HD channels.


MOST HD channels. Still require HBO package for HBO HD, Showtime package for Showtime HD, Starz package for Starz HD and I forget which package(was gold) for National Geographic HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That would be AT-250 (formerly known as AT-180) for National Geographic and National Geographic HD.

Unless E* decides otherwise.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I just read on the other web board that Dish is considering the Tech fee just like Directv is going to do . THis means you pay one fee and you get all the hd channels if you carry the sd equivalents. The question is, will this be the same low priced tech fee like Directv $10.99 or will it be the old price for the hd pack at $20.00? IF Dish does charge the $20.00 it will put them at a price disadvantage since all multi video providers are doing this now; they are all eliminating the hd packs and just adding a tech fee instead. If Dish does decide to do the low priced tech fee at $10.99, it would go along way to ease or practicaly eliminate the pain of this years price increase for AEP + hd pack subs. Of course if Dish gets greedy and just adds this new tech fee say $10.99 along with the hd pack price of $20.00 then it would of course do them in , in regards to price comparisions.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I just read on the other web board that Dish is considering the Tech fee just like Directv is going to do . THis means you pay one fee and you get all the hd channels if you carry the sd equivalents. The question is, will this be the same low priced tech fee like Directv $10.99 or will it be the old price for the hd pack at $20.00? IF Dish does charge the $20.00 it will put them at a price disadvantage since all multi video providers are doing this now; they are all eliminating the hd packs and just adding a tech fee instead. If Dish does decide to do the low priced tech fee at $10.99, it would go along way to ease or practicaly eliminate the pain of this years price increase for AEP + hd pack subs. Of course if Dish gets greedy and just adds this new tech fee say $10.99 along with the hd pack price of $20.00 then it would of course do them in , in regards to price comparisions.


As long as E* can say they have twice as many (or something like that) HD channels as anyone else because of the Voom channels I don't think you'll see them lowering the price of the package. They MAY decide to include all the non-premium HD channels in the price instead of basing it on your SD subscription, but I'd be surprised if they did that too. They could prove me dead wrong of course.....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Since E* just released their price plans for 2007 don't expect such a change. Looks like more of a pipe dream based on what D* is doing than an actual plan of E* (especially when you borrow D*'s language for E*'s alleged plan).

It would be nice if HDs were included with SDs ... not sure what they would do with the non-mirrored channels (such as HDNet, Universal and the Vooms). Vooms could be separated, but E* would lose money by doing that. I don't see them doing that this year.

The price plan, as announced, will work for another year. It is more than just a couple of HD simulcasts, it is a decent group of channels.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

This new Dish tech fee was based on what Scott G . said at the Sat guys website. I hope that it will become true and not just a he said thread. I suggested as much as it doesn't make sense to pay twice for the hd version of the sd channel which we already paid for in the origional programming pack. It also makes sense like I said in price comparisons in regards to say Directv and other multi video providers. I can not see Dish continue to charge extra for these same channels while their competition does not, even if they have more hd than anyone else. The Voom channels alone are about $10.00 when you think that they added them a couple of years ago and the price went up to 14.99 a month for the hd pack then from 9.99. I know that they can not spin them off since that was part of the origional deal to include them in the lowest HD programming pack. What happens if Dish does indeed do away with hd packs and just charges a tech fee instead? IF not this year maybe next? Can they then charge them as a premium pack instead ?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> This new Dish tech fee was based on what Scott G . said at the Sat guys website. I hope that it will become true and not just a he said thread. I suggested as much as it doesn't make sense to pay twice for the hd version of the sd channel which we already paid for in the origional programming pack. It also makes sense like I said in price comparisons in regards to say Directv and other multi video providers. I can not see Dish continue to charge extra for these same channels while their competition does not, even if they have more hd than anyone else. The Voom channels alone are about $10.00 when you think that they added them a couple of years ago and the price went up to 14.99 a month for the hd pack then from 9.99. I know that they can not spin them off since that was part of the origional deal to include them in the lowest HD programming pack. What happens if Dish does indeed do away with hd packs and just charges a tech fee instead? IF not this year maybe next? Can they then charge them as a premium pack instead ?


I like your argument and you make some good points, I still don't think it's going to happen but only because seeing my programming bill go down from ANY provider I've ever had has never happened - so I don't expect it from E* either.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

bobukcat said:


> I like your argument and you make some good points, I still don't think it's going to happen but only because seeing my programming bill go down from ANY provider I've ever had has never happened - so I don't expect it from E* either.


Oddly enough, the 2nd year I had Dish network they reduced the price of the package I had subscribed to about $2-$3. Back when I first subscribed I was getting everything, and after the end of my 1st year they redid the packages and I got a letter announcing the price reduction. That was several years ago and it has went up a few times since then... but it did go down one year!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Well now Scott G. has said that Dish is looking at doing the tech fee down the road maybe next year or two. I guess this time next year we will see another shakeup in how they do hd packs etc. But that they are definately in the future heading down the road in the same direction that Directv is going : you get the hd channel if you already have the sd one.


----------

